# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  عليك باستفزاز النساء ولكن ..........

## mylife079

_عليك بأستفزاز النساء 


...... دع الأحزان تبكي من جبروت إبتسامتك ..... 

انظر إليها ببرود.. وهي في قمة سخطها وثورتها.. !!

أهملها.. في شدة حاجتها إلى صدرك الحنون وحضنك الدافئ .. !!

اضحك بأعلى صوتك ... بينما هي تغرق في دوامة الحزن والاكتئاب .. !!

أشعرها بشدة ضيقك وانزعاجك .. كلما حاولت التقرب إليك .. !!

تفنن في التغزل بفلانة وعلانة ... بينما تقف هي أمامك ملكة جمال ..!!

لا تتردد في إهانتها وتوبيخها .. حتى من دون أن تخطئ..!!
_



_وهكذا..

هكذا فقط ..

تكون قد أعطيتها الإذن المسبق في التخلص منك دون رحمة أو شفقة !
لكن مهلاً..

قبل أن تفعل ذلك كله..

تذكّر..


_



_أن تلك المرأة داست على ذاتها إكراماً لك..

وخبّأت أحلامها تحت بساط قدميك..

وألقت بنفسها في بحر حبك دون طوق نجاة.. 

لا تعرف منقذاً لها من الغرق سواك..

تلك المرأة..

باعت قلبها ودفعت مشاعرها وأحاسيسها ثمناً لنيل حبك وإخلاصك..

إنها تفعل كل ذلك.. من أجلك أنت.. 

نعم أنت فقط .. 

فلماذا تبخل عليها بكلمة حب ولمسة حنان ونظرة عطف ؟!!

أهكذا يكون جزاء الإحسان؟!

المرأة .. كائن ضعيف.. خلقتَ أنت لتكون سندها ومصدر قوتها..

(ولو كنت فظاً غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك)

أما سمعت قول سيد الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "رفقاً بالقوارير" يعني النساء..

ويقول في حديث آخر: "استوصوا بالنساء خيراً"

وحديث ثالث: "خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي"

أفلا يجدر بك بعد كل هذا أن تكون مثالاً للعطف والحنان ورمزاً للوفاء والإخلاص ؟!!

تعلم.. كيف تحتوي مشاعرها وأحاسيسها الفياضة بكلمات رقيقة شفافة.. تشعرها بالدفء والأمان...

انظر إليها بشوق .. ضمها إلى صدرك الحنون .. اهمس في أذنها "أحبكِ" ..

فما أحوجها إلى تلك النظرة وذلك الحب.. 

فالمرأة.. ليست سوى أمك أو أختك أو ابنتك أو زوجتك...

وكلهن بحاجة إلى الدفء والأمان.. والعطف والحنان
_



_وعلم أن
الـــنـســاء جـــنه الــقـلوب_

----------


## شمعة امل

الله الله مشكووووور على الموضوع.

  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا ميرفا على المرور_

----------


## ساره

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :SnipeR (62):  موضوع رائع شكرا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حورية ابدعت  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره  
_ موضوع رائع شكرا_


 شكرا على المرور الأروع

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_حورية ابدعت_ 


 الف شكر مها على المرور

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
__


 شكرا زهرة على المرور

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

_فما أحوجها إلى تلك النظرة وذلك الحب.. 

فالمرأة.. ليست سوى أمك أو أختك أو ابنتك أو زوجتك...

وكلهن بحاجة إلى الدفء والأمان.. والعطف والحنان


_

_وعلم أن
الـــنـســاء جـــنه الــقـلوب_

_وانا معك النساء لؤلؤة لا يعرف قيمتها احد ._

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا تحيه عسكريه على المرور_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا شكر عواجب  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

_على راسي عبدالله_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مين عبدالله من وين عرفت اسمي يا محمد  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_مين عبدالله من وين عرفت اسمي يا محمد_ 


 العصفورة حكتلي عن اسمك 

شكرا

----------


## حسناء الربيع

يسلمو موضوع بجنن :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا رولا على المرور_

----------


## coconut

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

عفية عليك

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلو  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرااااا محمد :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Paradise

روووعة شكرا محمد

----------


## mylife079

شكرا بردايس على المرور

----------

